# Giant revel 1 decent for a clyde?



## Jrushman (May 19, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am just starting to get back into Mountain biking and am looking at the Giant revel 1 at one of my LBS's. I did test ride the bike and really liked the fit and feel of the bike. I know the bike is not high end and i will be running the risk of wearing out components prematurely. I just don't have the budget to pick up something designed for my size currently and would enjoy doing some upgrades over time. I have been checking Craigslist in my area but have been coming up empty. I am 6'4" and weigh around 320 pounds so I know that i have some hills too climb (literally and figuratively).

Can't post links yet.

Thanks
Jay.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a 2011 Giant Revel 0 which has similar components and same frame i think. I have been riding the hell out of it for a year now and have only had a few minor repairs, Few broken spokes and broke rear gear cassette. Im 6'3~1/2 at 220lbs

Don't let the price tag fool you on the quality, they are amazing entry level mountain bikes.You cant really beat the bike you mentioned for the price unless you spend over a 1000$.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Not a good fork for a 320lbs rider...you'd want to swap that out to maybe a steel rigid fork until you drop some weight.


----------



## Jrushman (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tips info guys. Picked it up after work today. 

Has a rockshox xc28 fork on it instead of the suntour. They said it was a warranty replacement (defect out of the box). 

First ride tomorrow morning before work.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Jrushman said:


> Thanks for the tips info guys. Picked it up after work today.
> 
> Has a rockshox xc28 fork on it instead of the suntour. They said it was a warranty replacement (defect out of the box).
> 
> First ride tomorrow morning before work.


Grats mang!


----------



## rwhite188 (Jun 17, 2012)

Jrushman.. I am 6'3" and 320 and I am looking at buying the exact same bike. I just wanted to know what you think about it and if it is working out well for you. Also which size did you get?


----------



## Jrushman (May 19, 2012)

XL frame.

Put three miles on it the day I brought it home, Feels great and the components seem to be up to snuff. The fork is alittle soft for the first inch or so but fine after that.

Crappy cell picture.


----------



## rwhite188 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks.. I think this will be my first bike. I haven't rode a bike in years. We only have 1 LBS in my town and the closest other LBS is 80 miles away.. Giant bikes are the only brand they really carry so I am kinda limited and CL for here never has much in the way of mountain bikes other than old department store bikes that my weight would destroy.


----------



## Jrushman (May 19, 2012)

Make sure it fits you well and you will actually will ride it. 

I rode it twice before I decided on it.


----------



## Jrushman (May 19, 2012)

Took it on my first real trail and loved it.

Brakes are alittle squeaky but it handled like a champ.


----------

